# Fostering Journal



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I figured I would share my adventures in fostering, since it's such a fulfilling thing to do. I'm loving it! I also want to keep a sort of record for reference. Hope you all enjoy. 

Sept. 09 * Bones * MIL's abandoned dog * Adopted by family member *
Original Thread- http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/59738-my-new-foster.html


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Jan. '10 * Started fostering for Downtown Dog Rescue *
* http://www.downtowndogrescue.org/ *
OT- http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/69177-i-m-foster-mom.html

Rose/Cassie * Adopted *


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

March '10 * Bubbles * Adopted *
No OT, I was too busy washing my pillows.









Only one crappy pic, I couldn't figure out how to work hubby's Droid.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

March '10 * Coco * Pulled from hoarding situation w/20+ dogs * Adopted*
OT- http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/73286-my-new-foster-fat.html


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

March '10 * Kiri * Pulled from shelter with my offer of fostering * 
OT- http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/73837-puggers-normal.html


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Very good idea Brittany! I love seeing success stories of dogs lives being turned around and on their way to a forever home!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Digi


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Kiri had to be placed with a different foster family. She became so attached to my hubby, she started attacking Peanut (Chi). She wasn't kidding, either. It only escalated, despite our best efforts. But you have to look out for YOUR dogs first, right? I feel so terrible.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

May '10 *Lady Vox and Badger* Fostering for shelter until 8 weeks (5 weeks old) *Adopted*

OT- http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/75692-5-week-fosters-cuteness.html


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Its understandable about having to find Kiri a new foster. You did what is best..i would do the same thing really..

Cute babies you are taking care of.. Fun stuff!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

May '10 *Fosterless*

Coco found a home with a volunteer and her family, they are absolutely in love with her.

Puppies were returned to the shelter, and promptly adopted.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

June '10 * Scooby * ADOPTED *










Moments after this pic was taken, he saw Peanut licking his Kong and tried to kill her. /facepalm


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Jun '10 *Eclipse*
OT- http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/78610-i-m-joining-pap.html

I will be trading him for a more outgoing dog. My home is too busy for this poor lil guy.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

August '10 *Ellie*
Adopted by a couple from Sacramento.










August '10 *Mira*

Adopted by a couple who also took her sister to foster.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Sept '10 * Ace*


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

Ace is a real handsome guy. I really give you lots of kudo's for fostering, and appreciate these updates. I have a silly question. I assume that is your daughter in the photo's. As an adult I'd be a failure and would want to keep em all. I can't imagine a child dealing with it. Do you have issues with that?


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Lexi. No question is silly, hehe. I actually get asked that all the time, and honestly, we had issues through the first three. Now it's old hat to them. I explained it, telling them that every time one gets adopted, that means we can help a different dog. I think kids like the concept of new and different, so it works.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

October '10 *Dede* ADOPTED

Jessie *Fought with my dog, so had to get a different foster*









Shelby *4 years old, hit by a car*


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

November '10 *Chiquita* I am in love with this girl, I want to keep her.


----------

